# Herptek vivs



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Are thre any other manufactures of plastic moulded vis apart from herptek.

Are there any members of this forum that use them, have you any comments about them.

I think I would like to use them in my internal garage snakeroom.


slither61 :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I use Vision Vivs with my Bloods. Pet Zoo - UK Reptile Shop & Exotic Pets - Amphibians, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Leopard Geckos, Equipment and Accessories stock them


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

visions, Rhino's, pennines (really shite!) and a couple of others available over here but most decent ones cost alot. Rhino's are my favourite.


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

i use visions but will eventually upgrade to rhino's


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes Rhino vivs are great I am using one, soon to get anothe four.


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

yep i knew you used em...need to get my arse in gear and get some cash together...i love the look of em.

btw my female jungle is back and eating like a piggy...the scarring from surgery was very minimal as well after the surgery the baytril we gave her orally worked the trick (since her cultures came back resistant to any other medicine)

i sold my not stunning male jungle so i only have her now need to find her a companion soon or you could always use her next year


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the Rhino's but I'm not a fan of how they open, i prefer a sliding door over a drop open one. But it's all down to preference.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

pythonmorphs said:


> Yes Rhino vivs are great I am using one, soon to get anothe four.


yeah they look great, i cant believe no one took Burt when he was up for sale, Stunner!! il take him home with me next week if you throw his viv in: victory: :lol2: that must be an old picture looking at the rack?


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Azazel777 said:


> yep i knew you used em...need to get my arse in gear and get some cash together...i love the look of em.
> 
> btw my female jungle is back and eating like a piggy...the scarring from surgery was very minimal as well after the surgery the baytril we gave her orally worked the trick (since her cultures came back resistant to any other medicine)
> 
> i sold my not stunning male jungle so i only have her now need to find her a companion soon or you could always use her next year


 
Thats good to hear Azazel I am happy she has recovered, Ill pm you on the other matter


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Royal Boa said:


> yeah they look great, i cant believe no one took Burt when he was up for sale, Stunner!! il take him home with me next week if you throw his viv in: victory: :lol2: that must be an old picture looking at the rack?


Yes you are right its an old picture I have one empty tub in the 32 tub rack now:mf_dribble:Ill throw thew viv in for ya if you pay £560 for him:lol2:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

il pay £560 if you throw Jay in best stop this haggling now, dont think its gonna work, next year sometime we will have to rent a big van out so we can get a few people togeather and pick some rhino's up, i certainly wouldnt mind replacing all my wooden vivs with them?


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Royal Boa said:


> il pay £560 if you throw Jay in best stop this haggling now, dont think its gonna work, next year sometime we will have to rent a big van out so we can get a few people togeather and pick some rhino's up, i certainly wouldnt mind replacing all my wooden vivs with them?


Well I hope to be getting another four 1200s before then and I think Alan will deliver an order of three or four for me.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well if thats the case and he will deliver then give me a shout, il get in on the act, im on the way to yours from liverpool anyway? and if your getting four and i get two or more, the prices come down?


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

oi i might want to get in on this...need to see what monies are coming this way but i want to upgrade my guyana male into a 3 foot rhino possibly and if there is enough cash i might just get an 8 foot for my burmese...need to measure the room though 

lol i am so in love with rhinos


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

the more the merrier, discounts on 6 plus i think, what was wrong with your jungle anyway? one of my was put on that baytril by a crap vet last year and it didnt help at all?


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

long story...will try and sum it up best as poss lol

she had a huge lump on her nose and had done for a few months...i thought it was because she was constantly putting her nose between the viv glass...both of my jungles (recently sold my male) have always been the best escape artists and after constant escapes...and after a few nights of being woken up by crashes, thinking we had robbers in the house and turning on the light to find escaped jungles dangling on light fixtures...we wizened up and get some proper locking devices for vivs

so...we thought the bump was down to her escapist nature and the large growth was down to swelling which should recede

after a while i thought it was just swelling but i got more and more nervous about it coupled with the fact that she hadnt eaten for 5 months or so...she is rather large and always a vivacious eater so i thought it was just a winter thing or she was up the ole duff...my male hadnt eaten either so i wasnt too worried until he ate and she didnt

took her to the vet and got her xrayed to make sure she wasnt preggo...he thought it was either granuloma, cancer or an abcess...it turned out it was a granuloma in an abcess (or the other way around i have no idea) and the huge bump was actually balls of hardened pus...so he extracted it, stitched and glued her up and cultured it of course...the culture came back as resistant to everything except baytil so he gave us pre-measured oral doses for her (our herp vet is a bloody star) and she is back to normal...she had a shed not long ago and was ravenous which is a telltale sign she is back to normal...so it could have been pretty serious if left for a long time. my girl (her name is euridyce) is my baby so i was overjoyed it wasnt something as awful as cancer (which i am currently dealing with my wolf in the states)

so the bump is waaaay down and as soon as she has digested new yorks population of rats she is off to the vets to make sure she is on the mend fully. there is hardly any scarring either and she is one of the highest yellow jungles i have seen...so no ruining her looks for the boyos.

what i think happened is that she got her head stuck in the glass doors (couldnt be anything else because we have plastic hides, java branches and use newspaper for substrate in her vision...no chips or any other possible obstructions) and her body shocked from it...abcess...then granuloma...nutso. sorry its late and i am tired.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well im glad she's back to full health!! good job you have a good vet near by.


----------

